# What great composers am i missing?



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello fellow music lovers,
I have quite a big collection of recordings of the following composers.
I wonder if maybe there are some good lesser known composers that I am missing and I should listen to.
Here is the list of the composers that I currently listen to:

Bach
Barber
Bartok
Beethoven
Bellini
Berlioz 
Bizet 
Brahms
Britten
Bruckner 
Chopin
Copland
Debussy
Dvorak
Elgar
Faure
Gluck
Grieg
Handel
Haydn
Holst
R.Strauss
J. Strauss
De Prez
Khachaturian
Korsakov
Liszt 
Lutoslawsky
Mahler (Surprising, Eh?)
Mendelssohn
Monteverdi
Mozart 
Mussorgsky
Nielsen
Palestrina
Penderecki
Prokofiev
Puccini
Rachmaninov
Rameau
Ravel
Rossini
Schubert
Schumann
Shostakovitch
Sibelius
Stravinsky
Tchaikovsky
Verdi
Vivaldi
Wagner
Weber
Webern
V. Williams

Thank you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Schnittke maybe?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Judging by that list you aren't exactly a greenhorn so I'm reluctant to suggest anything in case it might seem too obvious! Also with a list like that I thought you would have been sufficiently equipped to investigate the byroads yourself without too much help from the likes of me. I'm more than willing to help, though - is there any era/style that your question relates to in particular?


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Great, I will get some of his music. I am craving for some new music. I really want to explore.
If anyone has another suggestion I would be glad to hear!


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Judging by that list you aren't exactly a greenhorn so I'm reluctant to suggest anything in case it might seem too obvious! Also with a list like that I thought you would have been sufficiently equipped to investigate the byroads yourself without too much help from the likes of me. I'm more than willing to help, though - is there any era/style that your question relates to in particular?


One particular period that I like to explore more is pre-Baroque music of all kinds, The likes of De Prez for example.
Also maybe I need more modern composers? I think I got all the romantic ones.. Or maybe not?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

You might want to give Leonard Bernstein a try. His output includes the Chichester Psalms, 3 symphonies, 3 ballets, Serenade (violin concerto), Halil (flute concerto), 2 song cycles, as well as the Broadway stuff and Mass.

Just a thought


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Check out Myaskovsky, Weinberg and Taneyev.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions. I keep in mind all of them. Any more ideas would be very welcome


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gustav Mahler said:


> Great, I will get some of his music. I am craving for some new music. I really want to explore.
> If anyone has another suggestion I would be glad to hear!


Dufay basically started the style of music in the Renaissance. He followed the lead of the English composers and introduced the interval of the third into his harmony, so his music has a sweeter sound than his predecessors.

My introduction to his music was Pomerium's Mass for Saint Anthony. Listen to the Sanctus a couple times and see if it grabs you. You are familiar with Palestrina and Josquin, who use imitative counterpoint. His melodic lines, in contrast, are more long-breathed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Check out Myaskovsky, Weinberg and Taneyev.


Attaboyyyy









I personally do not like pitting composers from different eras and countries against each other. I put them in separate lists if I'm not doing it alphabetically as you did here. It's Rimsky-Korsakov* by the way.

Your list is quite diverse. If you know and love all these composers quite well, you will be able to appreciate similar composers you don't know. You will find other composers not lesser but in fact equals in their own right.

Borodin? Balakirev? Glazunov? :tiphat:

Respighi?

FRANCK? Poulenc?

Ives? Bernstein?


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention I have music by Borodin, Respighi, Franc, Poulenc and Ives.
I remember listening to a pretty tonal symphony by Ives that ends in a sudden cluster of dissonance. It was quite amazing.
Franck's symphony in d minor and violin sonata are masterpieces.
I have play the flute, And I played a beautiful sonata by Poulenc when I was 12, I know him for quite some time 
I remember listening to Bernstein once and I was not very impressed with his talent as a composer.
I will try to listen to some more.
I know pines of Rome by Respighi.

So far, I have to explore:
Myaskovsky, Weinberg and Taneyev,Balakirev, Glazunov and Dufay (Any more suggestions for music from the renaissance and maybe even medieval? I like the purity of this music very much).
Do any more composers come to mind?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Attaboyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian composers were musically conservative stodge-makers until Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Schnittke and Gubaidulina came into the scene.

French music is by faaaaaaar superior and has a huge, rich and diverse history.

Jolivet? Dufourt? Grisey? Messiaen? Varèse? BOULEZ?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Attaboyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something tells me Huilunsoittaja probably pretends to be demure and shy in real life, but that's merely a front-she's batsh!t crazy.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

*Bohuslav Martinů* is the most glaring omission I see. The guy is seriously engaging.

Also *George Enescu* to a very slightly lesser extent, and not because of similar name endings. They were from different countries and sound quite different, but both excellent.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

George Philip Telemann
Carl Philip Emanuel Bach
Johann Christian Bach
Michael Haydn
Johann Nepomuk Hummel

These are established great composers of the 18th century.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I assume you forgot to list Richard Strauss?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Russian composers were musically conservative stodge-makers until Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Schnittke and Gubaidulina came into the scene.










*unamused*

I'm not taking that bait... :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Gustav,

Here are a few omissions I noticed that get regular play from my own collection. I've added a single favorite work beside each name; I don't see the last work mentioned on the forum much, so maybe it's just me, but what the hell. The first link is a must-have album, but with the others I just picked the first performance that came to hand.

The "composer guestbook" area will suggest more names--I'm always scouring it for new repertoire myself.

Baroque - Scarlatti 
Pogorelich on piano: 




Classical - Gluck 
Orfeo ed Euridice: 




Romantic - Saint-Saens 
Violin Concerto 3: 



)

Late 19th/Early 20th century - Janacek 
String Quartet 1 "Kreutzer": 



)

Late 20th century - Ligeti
Violin Concerto: 




Contemporary - Birtwistle
Ring Dance of the Nazarene: 




Hope you find more things you like!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking horizontally:
William Schuman. Charles Ives. Vincent Persichetti. Leonard Bernstein. George Gershwin. Roy Harris. Paul Hindemith. Peter Mennin.


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

Johannes Ockeghem, Orlando Lassus, Luca Marenzio, Giovanni Gabrieli, François Couperin, Giovanni Pergolesi, Mikhail Glinka, Alexander Borodin, Emmanuel Chabrier, Charles Ives, Arnold Schoenberg, Henry Cowell, George Gershwin


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

opus55 said:


> I assume you forgot to list Richard Strauss?


He's there around the H's.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Alban Berg
Roberto Gerhard
Gershwin
Henze
Honegger
Bruno Maderna
Szymanowski
Villa Lobos


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

How about *Luigi Boccherini*, esp. his string quartets and quintets. And how about *Edmund Rubbra* for an excellent cycle of 20th century English symphonies. And how about *William Lawes* for exceptional 17th century English viol consort music.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Chausson
da Falla
Villa Lobos
Piazolla 
Ginastera


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Important Renaissance composers in chronological order: Dufay (his isorhythmic motets are great, as are his masses St Padua, Ecce ancilla domini, Se la face ay pale, L'homme arme, Ave regina caelorum), Ockeghem, Obrecht, Josquin, Gombert (mainly for his motets), Palestrina, Lassus, Victoria, Byrd.

Some other Renaissance composers worth exploring, similarly ordered: Johannes Regis, Busnois, Heinrich Isaac, Antoine Brumel, Jean Mouton, Pierre de la Rue, John Taverner, Adrian Willaert, Cristobal Morales, Thomas Crecquillon, Thomas Tallis, Jacobus Clemens, Pierre de Manchicourt, de Wert, Robert White, Luzzaschi, Luca Marenzio.

Important Baroque composers: Marin Marais, Zelenka (his trio sonatas are great; mainly known for his late masses), Antoine Forqueray, Francois Couperin.

Some interesting 19th century or early 20th century composers: Enescu, Max Reger (check out his late Clarinet Quintet), Busoni, Cesar Franck, Ernest Chausson (the last string quartet is great, almost Beethovenian), Nielsen, Poulenc.

Some important 20th century composers: Schoenberg (his string quartets are some of the greatest in the genre, surely), Charles Ives, Martinu, Honegger (primarily a great symphonist), Hindemith, Roger Sessions (great polyphonic, serialist symphonies), Messiaen, Elliott Carter, William Schuman (wonderful symphonies), Britten, Lutoslawski, Ligeti (many works; people tend to love his set of piano etudes), Rautavaara, Penderecki, Schnittke...

Some other interesting ones: Szymanowski, Alan Rawsthorne (check out his piano concertos on Naxos), Weinberg/Vainberg, Gubaidulina, Peteris Vasks, Eric Whitacre, Uljas Pulkkis, James MacMillan, Kalevi Aho, Babbitt, Frank Martin, Durufle...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax (symphonies, tone poems), Finzi (clarinet concerto, cello concerto), and especially Moeran (cello concerto, violin concerto, symphony)


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Scriabin for sure.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Seeing as everyone else has already done all the work, I'm going to jump in before _some guy_ does and answer your question:


> I wonder if maybe there are some good lesser known composers that I am missing and I should listen to


with an emphatic *Yes to the first part, no to the second*.
Forget about the notion of "great" composers, and stop even thinking about anyone's music as something you "should" listen to.
Granted, the composers that get called "great" have a track record of being liked by people, so listening to their music over other composers' music is, statistically speaking, probably the best way of finding music to like.
But I say dammit, throw caution to the wind and just explore on your own.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> But I say dammit, throw caution to the wind and just explore on your own.


No....don't ...stop....you'll...arghh!!

View attachment 75599


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Schnittke maybe?


My thought exactly!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Um, Schoenberg, Webern, Berg? 

Saint-Saens, Janacek, Hildegard, Satie, Albeniz, Ives, Stockhausen, Rimsky-Korsakov, Kodaly, Byrd, Tallis, Gabrieli, Hindemith, Boccherini, Cherubini, Messiaen, Scriabin, Respighi, Babbit, Dowland, Enescu, Nono, Martinu, Honegger, Victoria, Dufay, Zelenka, Takemitsu, Offenbach, Varese, Biber, Nancarrow, Gubaidulina, Bruch, Donizetti, Crumb, Boulez, Hummel, Xenakis, CPE Bach, Albinoni, Dohnanyi, Rihm, Furrer, Haas, Carter, Feldman, Berio, Buxtehude, Reich, Scarlatti, Gesualdo, Vasks, Lalo, Dutilleux, Borodin, Delius, Bax, Corelli, Telemann, Henze, Lachenmann, Dallapicolla, Rzewski, Wolf, Glass, Partch, Cage, Szymanowski, Chausson, Franck, Rodrigo, Finzi, Scelsi, Wuorinen, Paganini, Ligeti, Lucier, Gershwin, Chin, Gesualdo, Schutz, Ockeghem, Grainger, Mompou, Charpentier, Canteloube, Walton, Poulenc, Rosetti, Sciarrino, Sorabji, Kilar, Lassus, Piazzolla, Hadjidakis, d'Indy, Salonen, Busnois, Schoendorff, Willaert, Khachaturian, Taneyev, Spohr, Rubinstein, Busoni, Alkan, Medtner, Zemlinsky, Paderewski, Glinka, Tavener, Suk, Milhaud, Reger, Tartini, Ketelbey, Kilar, Suppe, Oliveros, Granados, Mouton, Massenet, Weill, Steffani, Guerrero, Arensky, Tan Dun, Aho, Atterberg, Yun, Bloch, Bantock....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Chordalrock said:


> Important Renaissance composers in chronological order: Dufay (his isorhythmic motets are great, as are his masses St Padua, Ecce ancilla domini, Se la face ay pale, L'homme arme, Ave regina caelorum), Ockeghem, Obrecht, Josquin, Gombert (mainly for his motets), Palestrina, Lassus, Victoria, Byrd.
> 
> Some other Renaissance composers worth exploring, similarly ordered: Johannes Regis, Busnois, Heinrich Isaac, Antoine Brumel, Jean Mouton, Pierre de la Rue, John Taverner, Adrian Willaert, Cristobal Morales, Thomas Crecquillon, Thomas Tallis, Jacobus Clemens, Pierre de Manchicourt, de Wert, Robert White, Luzzaschi, Luca Marenzio.
> 
> ...


That's phenomenal! I should've checked this before I posted mine.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Forgive me one more post.

I believe that going by composers is the wrong way to do it. Go by works. And for a decent list of those, look at the list of recommendations compiled by members of this site. Not quite perfect IMO, but I believe that is one of the greatest things on the entire internet.


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, the work ethic is admirable, but on the other hand it has Nielsen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

science said:


> Not quite perfect IMO, but I believe that is one of the greatest things on the entire internet.


Certainly not. Highest ranked Sibelius at no 88 is Symphony No 2? No way!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Certainly not. Highest ranked Sibelius at no 88 is Symphony No 2? No way!


Hopefully we'll get to do a second draft someday.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Tippett of the Piano Concerto, Second Symphony, Corelli Fantasia, and Midsummer Marriage. Janacek and Nielsen have already been mentioned.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

You've got a ton of suggestions already so I'll just suggest a couple outside the normal well known names.

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792) - Born in Germany but moved to Sweden and is sometimes called the Swedish Mozart because he had a very similar lifespan and his music is similar in style. Not a lot of his stuff survives but Naxos has around half a dozen CD's of his Symphonies and overtures. Very enjoyable stuff and very underrated.

Joly Braga Santos (1924-1988) - Portuguese composer whose 6 Symphonies I love. It's a shame they aren't better known or more frequently performed/recorded.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Bax (symphonies, tone poems), Finzi (clarinet concerto, cello concerto), and especially Moeran (cello concerto, violin concerto, symphony)


Seconding Art Rock's suggestions...


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you all, I will soon update my list on the thread so you can know what composers haven't been mentioned yet.
I would like to mention that I would really like to hear more romantic French music like Faure. I am just in love with him, And his pavane is one of the closest pieces of music to my heart. His requiem and after a dream are so beautiful too.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> George Philip Telemann
> Carl Philip Emanuel Bach
> Johann Christian Bach
> Michael Haydn
> ...


I'm dubious about the "established great" status, but I do like their music very much (especially Hummel and Telemann).


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm glad to see Russian and American composers listed (esp. Glazunov, Myaskovsky, Bernstein, though I would add David Diamond, Creston, Hanson, Gottschalk, Anatoly Alexandrov, Joplin, Catoire, Steinberg, the Russian Avant-Gardes like Knipper, Mosolov, Roslavets, Lourie, Protopopov). That said, there are plenty of Scandinavian composers well worth exploring, including.


Atterberg, Kurt (already mentioned) 
Merikanto, Aarre (his opera "Juha" is a masterpiece) 
Alfven, Hugo (start off with his Fourth Symphony and ballet "The Mountain King") 
Stenhammar, Wilhelm (his Second Symphony and Serenade are masterpieces) 
Klami, Uuno 
Melartin, Erkki (His Fourth Symphony and opera "Aino" are great places to start) 
Pettersson, Allan (stark musical autobiography of his rough childhood, but gripping nevertheless) 
Nielsen, Carl 
Gade, Niels Wilhelm 
Langgaard, Rued 
Madetoja, Leevi 
Berwald, Franz (A Swedish Berlioz, of sorts) 
Irgens-Jensen, Ludvig 
Palmgren, Selim 
Nørgård, Per 
Koch, Erland von (his Nordic Capriccio is superb) 
Kuula, Toivo 
Rautavaara, Einojuhani 


*Latvia* has a number of very good composers like Vasks, Ivanovs, Skulte, Vitols, Barisons, Medins, but most of the recordings are not re-issued (still in LPs) so they will be hard to obtain. But Vasks is well recorded and worth exploring. 
Similar with the *Ukrainians* (like Revutsky & Maiboroda, though works of Lyatoshynsky, Silvestrov, Stankovych, are fairly well recorded and available). 
Also, try the *Estonians* like Tubin, Eller, Sumera, Magi. Music of the Kapp family, Lydia Auster, and Lemba (Artur, Villem, Eugene) is worth looking into, though most of their works are still in Melodiya/Eesti Radio LPs and tapes and hard to obtain. Chandos has a nice assortment of some of their works and the recordings are excellent.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Wikipedia already has graphs for this.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_classical_music_composers_by_era


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Gustav Mahler said:


> Thank you all, I will soon update my list on the thread so you can know what composers haven't been mentioned yet.
> I would like to mention that I would really like to hear more romantic French music like Faure. I am just in love with him, And his pavane is one of the closest pieces of music to my heart. His requiem and after a dream are so beautiful too.


Give the art songs of Duparc, Hahn, and Canteloube a try. All top notch stuff!

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne (sung by Victoria de Los Angeles!)
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage (sung by Gerard Souzay)
Duparc: Phidylé
Duparc: Chanson Triste
Duparc: La vie antérieure
Hahn: A Chloris (sung by Susan Graham)
Hahn: Chansons grises
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> He's there around the H's.


:lol: I assumed the list was in alphabetical order


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Or how about these ones:

Francesco Araia
Judith Bailey
Christian Biegai
Jehan Chardavoine
Lucien Durosoir
Walther Geiser
Juan Hidalgo
Nikolaus von Krufft
Tiburtio Massaino
Pavel Pabst
Knudage Riisager
Laura Silberberg
Vincenzo Ugolini


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Gustav Mahler said:


> Hello fellow music lovers,
> I have quite a big collection of recordings of the following composers.
> I wonder if maybe there are some good lesser known composers that I am missing and I should listen to.
> Here is the list of the composers that I currently listen to:
> ...


Telemann was great for sure.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Couperin le Grand c'est magnifique!

Domenico Scarlatti è fantastico!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Resurrexit said:


> Couperin le Grand c'est magnifique!


Don't forget le plus grand--uncle Louis!


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your input!
I must find more romantic French composers like Faure, I really love him. Any suggestions?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Gustav Mahler said:


> Thank you all for your input!
> I must find more romantic French composers like Faure, I really love him. Any suggestions?


If you missed it earlier, give these guys a try



pjang23 said:


> Give the art songs of Duparc, Hahn, and Canteloube a try. All top notch stuff!
> 
> Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne (sung by Victoria de Los Angeles!)
> Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage (sung by Gerard Souzay)
> ...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And Magnard (four great symphonies).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> Um, Schoenberg, Webern, Berg?
> 
> Saint-Saens, Janacek, Hildegard, Satie, Albeniz, Ives, Stockhausen, Rimsky-Korsakov, Kodaly, Byrd, Tallis, Gabrieli, Hindemith, Boccherini, Cherubini, Messiaen, Scriabin, Respighi, Babbit, Dowland, Enescu, Nono, Martinu, Honegger, Victoria, Dufay, Zelenka, Takemitsu, Offenbach, Varese, Biber, Nancarrow, Gubaidulina, Bruch, Donizetti, Crumb, Boulez, Hummel, Xenakis, CPE Bach, Albinoni, Dohnanyi, Rihm, Furrer, Haas, Carter, Feldman, Berio, Buxtehude, Reich, Scarlatti, Gesualdo, Vasks, Lalo, Dutilleux, Borodin, Delius, Bax, Corelli, Telemann, Henze, Lachenmann, Dallapicolla, Rzewski, Wolf, Glass, Partch, Cage, Szymanowski, Chausson, Franck, Rodrigo, Finzi, Scelsi, Wuorinen, Paganini, Ligeti, Lucier, Gershwin, Chin, Gesualdo, Schutz, Ockeghem, Grainger, Mompou, Charpentier, Canteloube, Walton, Poulenc, Rosetti, Sciarrino, Sorabji, Kilar, Lassus, Piazzolla, Hadjidakis, d'Indy, Salonen, Busnois, Schoendorff, Willaert, Khachaturian, Taneyev, Spohr, Rubinstein, Busoni, Alkan, Medtner, Zemlinsky, Paderewski, Glinka, Tavener, Suk, Milhaud, Reger, Tartini, Ketelbey, Kilar, Suppe, Oliveros, Granados, Mouton, Massenet, Weill, Steffani, Guerrero, Arensky, Tan Dun, Aho, Atterberg, Yun, Bloch, Bantock....


Maybe not Sorabji, science, eccentricity for the sake of eccentricity doesn't necessarily mean it's worth listening to.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Many thanks again for your input my friends, It is fantastic to explore new music!
I the meantime I am exploring the first few suggestions, And I will proceed until I listen to all the composers you have mentioned.
Currently I am listening to Glazunov's violin concerto, And It is FANTASTIC. Just beautiful and so romantic, So emotional. The heart melting chromaticism.
And to think that I didn't hear about him before!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you know Glière's third symphony?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Some that immediately spring to mind:

Cherubini, Franck, Gounod, Saint-Saëns, Smetana! These are rather well known composers. Then, there's also Schmidt, Braunfels, Rott, Victoria...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Maybe not Sorabji, science, eccentricity for the sake of eccentricity doesn't necessarily mean it's worth listening to.


I value listening to eccentricity for its own sake.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Again, Thanks everyone. I am exploring every composer you list. It will take a while. You can recommend some more (if there are more composers left  ), Every new name is welcome.
I would love to explore as much as possible!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Brett Dean


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Definitely Constant Lambert and Jeffrey Stolet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Definitely. Are we all just shouting out names now? 

Anthony Pateras!

Boulez!

Ligeti!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

You need to realize, Gustav Mahler, that some of us have been waiting around this forum for years for somebody as willing to take music recommendations as you are.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Gustav Mahler said:


> Many thanks again for your input my friends, It is fantastic to explore new music!
> I the meantime I am exploring the first few suggestions, And I will proceed until I listen to all the composers you have mentioned.
> Currently I am listening to Glazunov's violin concerto, And It is FANTASTIC. Just beautiful and so romantic, So emotional. The heart melting chromaticism.
> And to think that I didn't hear about him before!


If you like Glazunov's Violin Concerto so much, do try his symphonies, for they shared with it the same engaging characteristics, the rhythmic articulacy that's enlivening, the craftsmanship and color in the orchestration, some profundity in the writing (his slow movements are quite under-rated in my opinion). Then move on to his misc. orchestral works (The Sea, Stenka Razin, The Forest, From the Middle Ages, Scenes de Ballet, Poeme Lyrique), his ballets Raymonda, Les Ruses d'Amore, The Seasons, his piano and chamber works (the Piano Sonatas, Theme et Variations for piano, Three Etudes, String Quartets III & V are masterpieces). For the symphonies, Serebrier and Fedoseyev are top choices. For the misc. orchestral works, Jarvi and Svetlanov reign supreme. For the piano works, try Stephen Coombs or Duane Hulbert, and for his chamber music, try either the Shostakovich or Ultrecht Quartets.

In short, this guy has a lot to offer.

:tiphat:


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

I am exploring more and more thanks to you!
I am now listening to Enescu's 1st symphony and it is so romantic and beautiful. He is fantastic.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello again, everyone!
I am not dead (yet), I am still in the process of listening to all the composers.
If you have another composer in mind and you think I must listen to-then please post his name and I will listen to his music.
Many thanks again. It is wonderful exploring new music. I don't want to die knowing that I didn't explore enough and there may be a composer I would have really liked but never listened to.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

On you list, you have Bellini and Rossini. To complete your exposure to Great Trinity, you definitely need to know their colleague, Donizetti.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

Gustav Mahler said:


> Hello again, everyone!
> I am not dead (yet), I am still in the process of listening to all the composers.
> If you have another composer in mind and you think I must listen to-then please post his name and I will listen to his music.
> Many thanks again. It is wonderful exploring new music. I don't want to die knowing that I didn't explore enough and there may be a composer I would have really liked but never listened to.


How about some more specific feedback on what you've listened to so far, what you've liked and why? I'm not sure why members should just keep feeding you names of composers to listen to before you die (except that they're mostly a polite and obliging bunch!) even assuming such a thing exists.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't want members to keep feeding me with names.
If someone has a composer he likes and he thinks I might enjoy, then I would thank him if he would mention his name.
I don't need an endless list of composers. I just don't want to miss a potentially great composer.
Someone mentioned before that popular composers are popular because they have a history of being liked by many people. 
I would like to know more popular composers that I might have omitted in my list, not little known composers that a few people like.

I will make a list of what I liked and what not soon. 
Thanks


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

B. Spears — some of the most challenging music you'll ever hear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

Gustav Mahler said:


> *I don't want members to keep feeding me with names.*
> If someone has a composer he likes and he thinks I might enjoy, then I would thank him if he would mention his name.
> I don't need an endless list of composers. I just don't want to miss a potentially great composer.
> Someone mentioned before that popular composers are popular because they have a history of being liked by many people.
> ...


To the first of your points that I have emboldened, I would ask, isn't that exactly what your OP invites members to do?
To the second, I note that some of the responses you've received were exactly that...unsurprisingly, since you asked for "lesser known composers".


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

It is too challenging. I am not knowledgeable enough to comprehend it at the moment.
Maybe some analyzing will help.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> To the first of your points that I have emboldened, I would ask, isn't that exactly what your OP invites members to do?
> To the second, I note that some of the responses you've received were exactly that...unsurprisingly, since you asked for "lesser known composers".


1) No. If someone feels like there is a composer I should hear, then I would appreciate him mentioning his name. And if no one thinks I am missing a great composer, then all is well.
2) I meant less known than Beethoven, But not anonymous.
One of the previous replies stated that popularity is derived from being liked by many people.
Maybe because of that I changed my opinion, I would like to know if I am missing popular composers (but less popular than Beethoven).


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

So many names,so it is possible that it is mentioned already.
John Sheppard a renaissance composer of church music.Tallis scholars and the Sixteen.Listen to his Media Vita !


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a couple that pop up in my head are the great Czech composers Janacek and Smetana.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

If you like Brahms, give Dohnanyi a listen. Try the two piano quintets, two violin concertos, two piano concertos, and two symphonies.

For a bridge between Mozart and Chopin, give Hummel a listen. Try piano concertos 2&3, trumpet concerto, the piano quintet, and piano trios.

Ernest Bloch is a neoclassical composer influenced by Mahler, Strauss and Debussy. Try Schelomo, the two concerti grossi, the two piano quintets, and the five string quartets


----------

